# Thought I'd post this here so our internet won't be destroyed!



## Skylinez (Jan 26, 2012)

Please sign this petition guys we need to reach 1 million or more before CISPA gets passed! Here's the link

http://www.avaaz.org/en/stop_cispa/?wWjTZcb

I didn't make this petition so no credit to me but I thought since Rootzwiki is a generally large community I would try and spread this around!
Thanks for signing if you did! 
Sent from my SCH-I405 using Tapatalk


----------



## jellybellys (Apr 3, 2012)

Obama announced he would veto it if it got passed in congress, so we should be safe.


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

When has Obama ever done as he promised? LOL
We going on what close to year 4 and still troops in Iraq. What about he promised he would fight to let gays in the military and they can be open about their sexuality. He still hasn't done that. Sorry I wouldn't take him at his word. After all he is a politician and re election around the corner. He is more worried of how to get the fat cats to donate to his campaign.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> What about he promised he would fight to let gays in the military and they can be open about their sexuality. He still hasn't done that.


Don't Ask Don't Tell was actually repealed and has put our troops in a bit more danger since then I believe. Don't have exact details, but one of my friends is former military, so I get a lot of info from him regarding this stuff.

But, you are right about another thing, he hasn't kept very many of his promises at all. There's only a very small handful that he has, and none for the better. If Congress votes on CISPA this year, I doubt he would veto it and instead sign it. Our internet is already pretty much in ruins, and it won't begin to get fixed until a true net neutrality comes in. (and no, the FCC's version is not Net Neutrality, far from it)


----------



## Dark Jedi (Nov 3, 2011)

How did the repeling of don't ask don't tell put our troops in more harms way?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I may have over-stated it just a little, but I talked to my friend just before I posted this to get a bit more info out of him. In short, the repeal of the law has lowered the opinions of some countries (namely the middle east) where our troops are still currently stationed. While some have tried to build up relations, since the repeal, it may have actually put some of our troops in harms way because those tribes are no longer talking with our troops. There have been other ramifications that it has caused, but I don't want to get into too much detail regarding those right now since I'm getting this from a second-hand source.


----------



## number5toad (Sep 13, 2011)

Dark Jedi said:


> But, you are right about another thing, he hasn't kept very many of his promises at all.


http://www.politifact.com/truth-o-meter/promises/obameter/

he has, in fact, kept a large number of his campaign promises, and appears to be on track to keep even more.

please don't take this as an endorsement of the man's administration - there's plenty of room for criticism, both among the promises he's kept and the promises he hasn't. but political discussions on this razor-thin surface level, informed by rhetoric more than facts, are - in my opinion - a major part of "what's wrong with America today," so let's try to stay on a deeper level if we can.

with all due respect to your friend and his service, TwinShadow, the idea that repealing DADT has made any of our troops less safe has been roundly rejected by every office within the intelligence community and the Pentagon. it's simply not true. and even if it were, what REALLY puts them in danger is, well, putting them in danger. in a war zone, for example.


----------

